# S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - shadows of chernobyl installin error



## naveen_reloaded (May 30, 2007)

Each time when tryiong to install i get an error:
THQ\S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - shadows of chernobyl\gamedata.db2
An error has occurred while try to copy a file:
the source file is corrupted.
can anyone help me??

please can any one find a way...


----------



## Shloeb (May 30, 2007)

R u installing using a pirated dvd? Or an original one? 
If a pirated dvd then there's no way to help u out, (or just return it).
In case of an original just return it and get a new one.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 30, 2007)

thnks for the reply ..

i tried to change the DVD but they r not taking it ..

more over i am using vista..
i have read some where on the net that it has problem with vista..please can anyone help me...


----------



## Shloeb (May 30, 2007)

This error comes if the dvd is having scratches or is dirty or there was some problem during burning the dvd. i just i clean it properly and then try it. Does it have any scratches?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 30, 2007)

no it perfectly clean...
i tried to clean and tried again...

r u sure there isnt any problem with vista???


----------



## Shloeb (May 30, 2007)

May be. But it doesn't looks like that. I have had these problems. And everytime the problem was scratches.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 30, 2007)

The best way to find out is to try it on a Windows XP based system either on your system(if you have XP as an alternate boot) or on one of your friend's system.See if it installs & if it shows up with the same error then there is a possibility that the DVD might be faulty.Extraction errors are mostly related to to the source media which is DVD.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 31, 2007)

when ever i tried to copy it says this error 0x80070450 no data found

can i use data recovery software to recover those files???

if so suggest the best one please


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 31, 2007)

Recovery softwares would rarely do anything for corrupt installation files.Anyways try creating an .iso image of the file with Alcohol 120% or Magic ISO & mount it & then try to intall the game.If it still does not do anything then the DVD is corrupt.Don't waste your time on it,get it replaced.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 31, 2007)

thnks for the reply mate...


----------



## Lucky_star (May 31, 2007)

Copy all the files in the DVD to your hard drive. Then set the compatibility mode of the setup.exe file to XP and disable all the themes and other stuff.
Now run the setup file. It should work.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 2, 2007)

^^ sorry mate ..tries copying but same error.. even tries to recover...lost hope...


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 2, 2007)

^^ Try this , copy the entire dvd using nero as image file.The corrupted files are ignored by nero ,after copying look for the files which got error in the window(nero's).
If you only one two files  are shown as not copied u can replace the files with same name and extension, for this create any non zero  file(text file , type anything), change the extension to that of corrupted file,now edit the image and place the file as they are.Now create a virtual cd drive and load this image ,and install the game.This only works if the corrupted files are not that important.Some time u may encounter problems when u reach some levels.
This method worked many times for me.


----------



## pinkfloydguru (Jun 4, 2007)

man i have this problem with stalker
wit installs fine but when i launch the game i get a message in german.
anyone know what that means or how i can fix it?
thnx


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 4, 2007)

U have a corrupted memory module which is why ur having the error.I had the same errors with other games in vista.


----------



## pinkfloydguru (Jun 5, 2007)

ya im using an area 51 m5550 laptop
so do you know how to fix thi  probem
thn x


----------



## Sammas (Apr 30, 2008)

sorry for to revive old thread.. but i have a problem when trying to install the Stalker..

I double click the setup.exe but the only thing happen was that a DOS screen come out very quickly then gone and suddenly nothing happen at all... 

setup.exe has a blank white windows icon, is it suppose to be like that?

can i like copy the .bin file of the dvd and make my own setup.exe or copy other setup.exe?

or are there anyway to run it without using the setup.exe??

Your reply will be greatly appreciated... sorry again if i trouble anyone..


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

you got corrupted exe


----------



## Sammas (May 1, 2008)

Corrupted!? Nooooo, is there anyway to fix it at all??


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

not really unless u know hex editing completely and and assembling etc 

Btw get another copy.


----------



## Sammas (May 2, 2008)

I see, too bad though   thanks for the help!! nice forum BTW


----------

